# 系
*  ϳ   㳿       :      .* 
     .        ,       .  
 :         ;   ,     
   !   *   ,   ,       i:*  
1)   (  2500 );  
2)   ,    ;  
3)       㳿     2020 ,      2010 ,      ii: www.transport-ukraine.eu  ii  .  
* 5 i 2013*  ,       ,        .  
       ,      -  .  
    , ,         .    ,     !  
     7  2012 :   Daiva.Vilkelyte@transport-ukraine.eu   *:*  
      ,    -    . 
: http://www.civicua.org/grants/view.html?q=1916351

----------


## Merry Corpse

,

----------

